# Unbekannte Menge von Daten (Strings oder Ints) an Activity übergeben



## kuzdu (8. Apr 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich benötige mal einen Denkanstoß.

Ich schreibe gerade an einer Art Rateapp (bisschen so wie Quizduell). Der Benutzer bekommt eine zufällige Frage aus der Datenbank zu einer Kategorie und hat dann drei Antwortmöglichkeiten. Allerdings hat er nur X Sekunden Zeit für eine Runde. Umso schneller er eine Frage beantworten kann, desto mehr bekommt er.
Am Ende der Runde möchte ich alle Fragen nochmal auflisten mit Musterlösung und der Antwort, die der Benutzer gewählt hat. Genau da liegt aber mein Problem.

Ich habe überlegt die Fragen sowie die Antworten temporär in einer Arraylist zu speichern und diese an die Activity zu übergeben. Dazu habe ich auch schon im Internet Ansätze gefunden, habe allerdings auch gelesen, dass diese Lösung sehr viel Ressourcen verschwendet bzw. langsam und nicht "so schön" ist.

Die einzige Alternative die mir einfällt, ist eine extra SQLite Tabelle anlegen und diese anschließend auszulesen.

Was denkt ihr dazu? Viel zu kompliziert gedacht? Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, die ich gar nicht kenne? Sind Arraylisten wirklich so langsam? Ich meine, sie wird ja nicht wirklich groß. 

Danke für Antworten

Gruß


----------

